# 3 times/week to the YMCA



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

After 1 year I have decided to start exercising again. As a matter of fact I will buy an mp3 player so I dont get bored (CD player skips too much no good). 

Also, less sugar, yeast, and fatty stuff. 

Wish me luck. :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

GOOD LUCK! :banana 

I've always been meaning to join the Y 'cause I definilty need to. I'm kind of embarressed to excersize with all these people there though....


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks!

This week I have gone to the Y 3 times, nice.

me too i used to be but I kinda learned to not get anxious i guess.. I think music really helps


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeast is not fattening.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm glad you're making progress with your goal. Exercise is great for reducing stress/anxiety.


----------

